# Newbie and a couple of questions!!



## shady1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi all,
Got my Phantom black TDi on Thursday.....I'm loving it, glad I went for the TDi i think the engine is great and i'll probably end up doing about 18k per year in it so will reap the extra MPG..

However, i've noticed my Blackberry Storm won't transfer its contact list onto the car system (bluetooth). My wives Samsung transfers all contacts over straight away no problems. I can make and receive calls no probs it just won't transfer the contacts list. Has anyone else had this problem or is it just me??

Also I've got the BOSE speakers on the Navigation plus head unit. I've got to say i'm disappointed with the bass on the system. I chopped in a 170PS TDI s-line A-3 with the concert system and no Bose for the TT and to be honest the old system sounded richer. I see a number of people seem to feel the same way.

Other than that, a great car, the diesel engine even manages to sound a bit throaty when pushed, although the Mrs managed to put a scuff in the drivers seat leather with a button on her jeans!!...happy days!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum  
post up on the mk2 forum mate, you'll get more response to your problems on there


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the tractor club


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

